# Jack-o-Lanterns 2016



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Four new additions to our plethora of pumpkins:jol: The two on the left are my design and the two on the right are Spooky1's.

How they look in the light:

jack-o-lanterns by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Lights out:

jack-o-lanterns lights out by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, sweet!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Creepy JOL's. Nice job!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

All the creepy fun, without all the mess! Love it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

The EYES. Never woulda thunk it. Very creative.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears! Rahn, the many eyed pumpkin is based on an image we found on line when looking for ideas for patterns. I'd never seen anything like it, either, but it does make for a unique look.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love these! so creative. The faces are amazing!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

They look great! Love the orange one on the right a lot.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, guys! They are now in rotation with our other jackos that we have lit in an upstairs window in the evening along with two GID skellies. They make for a good prelude to the main event on The 31st. The neighborhood kids know when they see them that Halloween is just around the corner.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

They are great, I am rubbish at carving pumpkins.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice additions.


----------

